# Our church's prison/post prison ministry being featured



## mvdm (Sep 3, 2009)

Through providential circumstances, the lead reporter of our local newspaper became aware of Immanuel's prison/post- prison ministry. This ministry is in cooperation with Koinonia House of Wheaton IL. We also recently partnered with Mid-America Reformed Seminary to provide Reformed material to the brothers there. 

The local reporter accompanied the men from our church to the Danville prison a couple of weeks ago. The newspaper is doing a 3 part series. 

Here's part 1.

http://newsbug. info/articles/ 2009/09/03/ kankakee_ valley_post- news/local_ news/doc4a9ff3f6 0f66d610373509. txt


----------



## Pergamum (Sep 3, 2009)

Congratulations! Praise God for your work.


----------

